# delta Dl-40



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

well one of these came up for sale in the south end of state, appears to be a reasonable price with some misc. items included.

it would be a huge upgrade to what i have now.

anyone experienced in these lathes, did read some issue in regards to the board possible burn out.

any owners and users care to share information, before i maybe buy a boat anchor.

thanks
rj in az


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think you are asking about a Delta DL 40 versus DI 40 in any event would proceed with caution unless an electronic wizzard! Could not even find a parts manual for that lathe. Not saying don't exist maybe need more like model # don't know.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'd pass on it simply because of the proprietary electronics on it (unless it was being sold for super cheap/free). I know people who have bought them with a fried board and were unable to find replacements, so either it got sold for scrap or a bunch of 'in-field' modifications had to be made to get it to work. Apparently the board frying was common enough as to have a section in the manual describing how to remove/replace it.



> Could not even find a parts manual for that lathe. Not saying don't exist maybe need more like model # don't know.


IIRC, It's a 46-400 - parts diagram can be found here.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

ugh , sorry and yes it is a DL , dang fingers done' wanna work sometime
thanks
ric j


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Brad, isn't that Delta 46-400 a reeves drive lathe with 12" swing versus 16" Delta DL-40? maybe hard to believe but I have been wrong before!

Not sure if these lathes correct:

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Parts-Lists/46-400-16-Inch-Electronic-Variable-Speed-Lathe-WL7.pdf

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Parts-Lists/46-400-16-Inch-Electric-Wood-Lathe-Variable-Speed-Lathe-3-1-Reduction-WL72.pdf


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

according to owner it is a 16'' swing, DL40, i got it wrong in header. sorry


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

RJ, don't know if you're on a budget or not, but did you see the Powermatic 3520A for 2000?? There's no question on whether Pm is good or not…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad, isn't that Delta 46-400 a reeves drive lathe with 12" swing versus 16" Delta DL-40? maybe hard to believe but I have been wrong before!
> - Wildwood


The DL-40 was designated model 46-400, but I believe they offered two versions - one with a reeves drive, and the other electronic. The parts diagram on ereplacementparts.com shows the electronic version of the 46-400, while the document I pointed to does show the reeves drive version. IIRC, there was also a 46-401 model as well, so maybe the numbers have become mixed up over the years - I really don't know.

The electronic version used a PMDC motor and had a proprietary controller. I'm wondering if something like a MC-60 PWM controller could be substituted for it… when the Delta boards were still available, they were super expensive - but you can get an MC-60 or MC-80 out of an old treadmill for free.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

thanks jerry, must be in tucson listing

rj


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Brad, none of the parts manual I linked have list of electronic parts neither in WL-7 nor WL-72 model lathes. I am not even sure if it's the same lathe. Know the DL40 lot different from steel bed EVS lathe I almost bought new years ago and shows up for sale on internet from time to time has the same problems.

Think folks over at woodcentral.com helped a guy with steel bed model and his electronic problems not sure how many years ago.

That's why wouldn't recommend Delta's earlier EVS lathes. Delta walks away from their products faster than other importers.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I think I have found the source of confusion - Delta actually had two very different lathes with identical model numbers (46-400). In the early years (60's), the 46-400 was a 12" reeves drive machine. Apparently they discontinued it, and sometime later, revived the 46-600 as the DL-20 16" electronic model. Here is the 1963 catalog listing for the 46-400 lathe:










And here is the 1991 catalog listing for the 46-400:










Who'd a thunk it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> thanks jerry, must be in tucson listing
> 
> rj
> 
> - Knockonit


It is. I have the same lathe. Haven't even considered it was bad price at $2100 two years ago. It's indestructible. 
I have a Rockwell Delta 46-450 I might part with for about $800. It looks a lot like the 1961 model 46-400 Brad posted. If you're still looking and going to AZWoody's I could bring it if you have a truck to return home in. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This lathe might be an excellent lathe for the right person, but would need to see & hear it run. Of course background in electrical or electronics a must! Or know someone with those abilities!

https://tucson.craigslist.org/tls/d/delta-dl-40-wood-lathe/6467223843.html

Jerry might also have the ticket for you too!


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> This lathe might be an excellent lathe for the right person, but would need to see & hear it run. Of course background in electrical or electronics a must! Or know someone with those abilities!
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/tls/d/delta-dl-40-wood-lathe/6467223843.html
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the one i was looking at.
thanks
rj


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> thanks jerry, must be in tucson listing
> 
> rj
> 
> ...


Jerry, thanks for the offer, i'm, gonna cool my jets for a bit, and see what turns up, as i will be down in the old pueblo, in mid febuary, perhaps we can chat again, and i do plan on going to the west side meet at azwoodys, just waiting for a client to confirm if our meeting can be moved.
thanks and hope to see you on the 17th
Rj


----------

